# Land Clearing and Property Beautification



## JDUBYA (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anyone need land clearing done at an affordable price? 

Diversified Land Clearing clears property in an environmentally friendly way. There is no pushing, piling, or burning. Everything is mowed down and mulched up. We also provide a long list of services. Check out our ad on yellowpages.com for more info if you're interested. I'll be sure to give forum members 10% off. Call Johnny Waters at (850) 791-1100. Locally owned and operated; fully licensed and insured.


----------

